# hello my first blog!!!



## jandysun (Nov 4, 2009)

greetings earthlings from an INTJ and her cat (henry)


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

greetings!! aw!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have 2 persians too  I'll have to take a picture


----------



## jandysun (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah me too!! this one is henry and the other is a red persian phillipe the beautiful ( as one of the kings of spain)


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

INTJ bloggerificatings! Love the cat.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

oooh, a red persian! i'd love to see a picture! only fitting they'd have the name of kings 

my girl is Ostera (but I call her Stella) and my baby boy is Chonkyfire (after the Outkast song of the same name, lyrics: "We reign, reign, supreme, dungeon dungeon, kings. Do you know what brings rats, mice, snakes up out they hole? Chonkyfire, spliced with rock and roll") hehe. 

stella:










chonkyfire:










sorry to take up so much space, had to share


----------



## jandysun (Nov 4, 2009)

Such beautifull babys!!! they are soo cute!! loved the names!! and indeed they are kings!
here is the red persian!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Can I eatz the cat?


----------



## jandysun (Nov 4, 2009)

no i dont think you can eat it!, but you can worship him!
hhehehehe
they are the coolest cats it the whole world!!
I usually get the white one and start petting him while saying
"Now tell me Mr. Bond"
hehehe:tongue:


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

lol don't worry, Lance aka Happy is all talk, no wok! haha.  

they really are the coolest cats in the whole world! there's something different about them. do you ever get yours shaved? then i take them in my arms and pet them manically like doctor evil, "mmmmmyyyyyyesss"


----------



## jandysun (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah I had to I lived in a very cold area when I got them, but now im on a very warm , humid area, so I take them to the vet stylist every month and they get a shortcut, but not the lion one, they only shave their tummys
here is a picture of when they get warm!
hahahaha Phillip is so funny


----------

